# What kind of thread should I use to tie pouches on



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

Going to make it Jig this weekend and start screwing with making my own pouches. What kind of twine do you guys use I see on simple shots website they have the stuff it's in a blue wrapper would any thicker sewing thread work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Lots of options work...

Size #3, 100% mercerized cotton crochet string (WalMart or craft store)

Thin strips of latex flatband

Special tying ribbon (belt)

#32 elastic office bands

Malaysian tube cuffs (I use 1745 and 1632 cuffs)

Quartered Malaysian 1745 tubes (difficult to cut but they work well)

2mm solid latex rounds (DK has them)

I have used all of the above and I'm currently preferring the specialized clear tying ribbon. You can get it from DanKung, GZK and likely Aliexpress, Ebay.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I use common cotton utility twine from walmart or cotton butcher's twine. I've used hemp twine (from hobby lobby) , poly polypropylene twine (from home depot), stretchy beading cord (from hobby lobby), thin stretchy crafting cord (from walmart) and a few other things I have forgotten. My biggest thing is to be sure you are tieing a constrictor knot and not a millers knot. They are similar, I was wondering why my knots did not hold apparently I was using a millers knot which is not permanent, the constrictor knot is permanent.

If you want PM me and I can send you a pack of the stuff I don't prefer any more, nothing wrong with the stuff. I have just figured out what works for me


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi I use constrictor knot and waxed cotton cord never any problem with this setup

Enviado desde mi VTR-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Cotton thread has been the standard for some time now. Just don't use anything that's too thin, and don't stretch the bands too much as you're tying or you'll get early breakage. Many use thin strips of scrap band material too. There are also dedicated options, like the solid 2mm rubber from Dankung. My preferred material is the ribbon sold by Dankung and GZK, which another forum member let me know about (thanks again Alfred). The benefit of using a cordage of any type (that's not elastic) is that you don't need a jig to use it. With thin rubber strips or the other aforementioned materials, you'll need a jig to hold the bands while you work.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Actually my offer is good for all American forum members (sorry everyone else) I'll send as many variety packs as I can make. I would appreciate reimbursement for shipping but it it not mandatory.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post This post is a perfect example of how and why you all make this Forum great


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think I've tried everything that has been mentioned so far and settled on just plain old white butcher's twine with a constrictor knot. Never had one come loose.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I've used cotton string too, it doesn't come loose, but the bands do move a bit, moving the knot back towards the pouch. Anyway to combat that?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I use a Japanese terylene thread I found at a dollar store. Was probably originally used for something like sewing leather or sacks.

To prevent the knot moving towards the pouch you need to pre-stretch (or pre-stretch more) and tie the knot right up at the pouch so that it's already as far up as it can go.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

skropi said:


> I've used cotton string too, it doesn't come loose, but the bands do move a bit, moving the knot back towards the pouch. Anyway to combat that?


I run the thread over a block of beeswax to wax it before tying and that works fine.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am experimenting now with cotton and beeswax... I make a mineral oil and beeswax mixture and tha dad/rub it into the string after tying and let it set in the sun to absorb... seems to stick really well.

But mostly I've been using scraps of band materials. Somedays my fingers just xo not cooperate... so waxed cotton is more user friendly.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Use waxed string from E-bay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*I use cuffs most of the time....But good cotton butchers string works very well with constrictor knot....*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm not gonna lie I'm very confused there's a lot of terminology being thrown around that I don't really understand could somebody provide a link to something that I can grab on Amazon or at Walmart perhaps? I have not tried a constrictor knot yet, However I am certified in not tying and rigging from the union so I don't think it will be a problem I'm also open to other peoples ideas I've seen some people use tubes etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not sure if I can post links anymore but I'll try.

*WMart - #3 cotton crochet thread* ($3.11)

https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=size%203%20crochet%20thread&cat_id=0&typeahead=size%203%20crochet%20thread

*DanKung tying ribbon*

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/20-meter-dankung-ribbon-specially-tying-flatband_2551

*GZK tying belt (ribbon) *

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=f2ed406aaf9b43dfb5f0fcdb835d41c1

*DanKung 2mm round solid band*

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/3-meters-small-rubber-solid-band-2mm-diameter_2184

*Malaysian 1745 cuffs* - cut a short 3/8" piece of 1745 tube and slip over bands using hemostats

*#32 office bands* - try Office Max or WMart or dollar stores (regular skinny elastics)

*Thin strips of latex flatband *- cut 3/8" x 5" strips of TBG or .030 latex and wrap & tuck

*Stretchy bead or craft cord* - try craft section of WMart or hobby stores or even dollar stores

https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=bead%20cord&cat_id=0&typeahead=bead%20cord


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

3danman said:


> Cotton thread has been the standard for some time now. Just don't use anything that's too thin, and don't stretch the bands too much as you're tying or you'll get early breakage. Many use thin strips of scrap band material too. There are also dedicated options, like the solid 2mm rubber from Dankung. My preferred material is the ribbon sold by Dankung and GZK, which another forum member let me know about (thanks again Alfred). The benefit of using a cordage of any type (that's not elastic) is that you don't need a jig to use it. With thin rubber strips or the other aforementioned materials, you'll need a jig to hold the bands while you work.


This.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

Id been tying pouches using broken rubberbands before getting hold of those dankung 2mm rubber. Need to lube those old rubber bands when tightening.


----------

